# What is the best long distance Homer??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

What is the Top long Distance Strain of Homers??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> What is the Top long Distance Strain of Homers??


The one that wins the race!.....I have heard that tentons are nice birds....not much help huh..


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> The one that wins the race!.....I have heard that tentons are nice birds....not much help huh..


trentons arent what they used to be , but at one time they were great at the long distances but now a days you dont hear all that much about them racewise


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Mader631 said:


> What is the Top long Distance Strain of Homers??


That is a little bit like asking, who is the "best" baseball team or football team.

And many top racers, actually are a combination of families. So, for lack of a better word, a mixed breed. Then there is the word "Long Distance", that could mean different things, to different fanciers in the world. In the US state of Hawaii, where they release the birds over the ocean, long distance to them may be different then long distance on the mainland. When I was a kid, 1,000 and 1,500 mile races were still being held. I don't know of any combine in the USA today, that holds a 1,000 mile race. Those kinds of races required a totally different bird then may even exist today.

The only long distance race held today with really world class competition, is the race released from "Barcelona", which is about 700 miles. The fanciers which have won that race, may actually have the best long distance birds in the world, or perhaps they simply have the best long distance racing system, or maybe both. Many of the best fanciers in the world, have never bought a magazine ad to sell their pigeons. So, the best at the moment, may not be name that many have heard of before.

Not, sure any of this helps. To be practical, if you belong to a club or combine which has 500 or 600 mile races, then that for you would be "long distance". And the best you might do, is figure out then who in your combine has won more then their fair share of races, and go talk to them. The "name" which this fancier in your combine uses to refer to his birds, may not be anything we post here.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This site only has one long distance strain he is selling :http://www.louella.co.uk/champions.php


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Go on PIPA and look up the results for Barcelona,and you will see who/which is the best...Nowen-Pasen,not sure I spelled the names right,are one of the best out there...Alamo


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Huysken Van Riel!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I found this on the web.

http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/article173.html

This guy claims to have discovered some of the best at long distance, I don't know what the real "best" is....but this one might very well be one of the top families.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are a lot of "distance" strains out there, like Jan Aarden, Van Wanroy, and Sion, but most "strains" today are so old, with the creators long gone, where you can't really rely on just the names anymore.
Consider...say....the Janssen strain, a sparrow. Now look at how many different places all over the world sparrows are. No two species of them are the same, and many differ depending on where they are located. That's the same with all pigeon strains and families. You have a group of birds you do well with at the middle distance. You sell some to another fancier across the country, who then mixes the birds into their stock, and before you know it, the "MaryOfExeter" strain can climb mountains and rip through strong winds. Compared to the originals, who's course only consisted of the occasional city or airport, those birds can differ a lot in their traits and overall ability, even if their pedigree has the same name as mine.

So do yourself a favor and stop looking for any "this" or "that" you can find, and look for a fancier with good, consistant results at the distance you want. Also, the closer their environment/course is to yours, the less difference you'll have with them compared to him/her. Or at least, it'll be one less factor to deal with when expecting birds to live up to their name.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> There are a lot of "distance" strains out there, like Jan Aarden, Van Wanroy, and Sion, but most "strains" today are so old, with the creators long gone, where you can't really rely on just the names anymore.
> Consider...say....the Janssen strain, a sparrow. Now look at how many different places all over the world sparrows are. No two species of them are the same, and many differ depending on where they are located. That's the same with all pigeon strains and families. You have a group of birds you do well with at the middle distance. You sell some to another fancier across the country, who then mixes the birds into their stock, and before you know it, the "MaryOfExeter" strain can climb mountains and rip through strong winds. Compared to the originals, who's course only consisted of the occasional city or airport, those birds can differ a lot in their traits and overall ability, even if their pedigree has the same name as mine.
> 
> So do yourself a favor and stop looking for any "this" or "that" you can find, and look for a fancier with good, consistant results at the distance you want. Also, the closer their environment/course is to yours, the less difference you'll have with them compared to him/her. Or at least, it'll be one less factor to deal with when expecting birds to live up to their name.


Mary,

Your writings are far wiser then your age would suggest ! IMHO, you have hit the nail square on the head !! 

To use another animal analogy, the modern day "Doberman Pincher" is a pussy cat, compared to the original "Louis Doberman Dogs". Today's "Doberman" has been bred to be a show dog and family pet. The orginals were bred to "Attack the Devil Himself". Same is true with most pigeons which are referred to as a particular strain, where generations have passed since the original breeder. It's just not the same animal or in our case bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Mary,
> 
> Your writings are far wiser then your age would suggest ! IMHO, you have hit the nail square on the head !!
> 
> To use another animal analogy, the modern day "Doberman Pincher" is a pussy cat, compared to the original "Louis Doberman Dogs". Today's "Doberman" has been bred to be a show dog and family pet. The orginals were bred to "Attack the Devil Himself". Same is true with most pigeons which are referred to as a particular strain, where generations have passed since the original breeder. It's just not the same animal or in our case bird.


Mary is actually Becky.....I know I thought her name was Mary for a long time.....she is a peach!!!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> Mary is actually Becky.....I know I thought her name was Mary for a long time.....she is a peach!!!!!!


I actually knew that.... But, if I had said "Becky" many of the readers would not know who I was referring to ! At least that is the story I am going with, and sticking with.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Becky,

Here is probably one of your proof for your theory. None of the Belgian birds made it.http://www.pipa.be/en/trips/trip/derby-arona-tenerife-one-loft-race-2009


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I just couldn't resist--- The best long distance homer is the one that comes home time after time without fail!


----------

